# Hjälp till att översätta till Danska, Norska och Svenska

## MagnusBerg

Jag tycker alla som är lika inkompetenta som jag när det gäller programmering och liknande avancerade uppgifter ändå kan göra en insats för linuxvärlden genom att översätta program. Alla har väl något favoritprogram som inte finns på hemspråket och som det kan vara lämpligt att börja med. Själv har jag precis anmält mig på listan för att översätta Xfce 4.2.1 till svenska.

För att översättningen ska gå lätt finns två utmärkta översättningsprogram

PoEdit http://poedit.sourceforge.net/ för GTK

och 

KBabel http://i18n.kde.org/tools/kbabel/ för Qt.

Båda finns att installera med Portage.

Sen kan man kontakta sitt språks översättningsgrupp för att utbyta erfarenheter, få tips och ställa frågor. Allt för att programmen ska få en enhetlig språkdräkt med samma ord i menyerna.

Da  http://www.iro.umontreal.ca/translation/registry.cgi?team=da

Nb  http://www.iro.umontreal.ca/translation/registry.cgi?team=nb [mod edit da=>nb /Yarrick]

Nn  http://www.iro.umontreal.ca/translation/registry.cgi?team=nn

Sv  http://www.iro.umontreal.ca/translation/registry.cgi?team=sv

Danmarks och Sveriges översättningsteam har också egna webbsajter där det finns ordlistor och mycket annat nyttigt för att det ska bli lätt och bra när man översätter.

Da  http://www.klid.dk/dansk/

Sv  http://www.uddeborg.se/sv/dok.html

Jag vill inte utesluta våra svensktalande finska vänner här på det Scandinaviska forumet men någon översättningsgrupp för finlandssvenska kunde jag inte hitta så ni får hålla till goda med den svenska gruppen.  :Smile: 

----------

## inkazeus

Detta är precis vad jag har letat 

efter. Tack så mycket Magnus Berg.

ska anmäla mig så snart min Gentoo

installation är klar.

----------

## d4n1el

detta har även jag tänkt på att det verkar vara ett bra sätt att hjälpa till.. så jag får väl ta o göra slag i saken...

----------

## mandolin

 *inkazeus wrote:*   

> Detta är precis vad jag har letat 
> 
> efter. Tack så mycket Magnus Berg.
> 
> ska anmäla mig så snart min Gentoo
> ...

 

Du menar Gentoo-installation?  :Razz: 

----------

## MagnusBerg

 *mandolin wrote:*   

>  *inkazeus wrote:*   Detta är precis vad jag har letat 
> 
> efter. Tack så mycket Magnus Berg.
> 
> ska anmäla mig så snart min Gentoo
> ...

 

Eller kanske Gentooinstallation.  :Wink: 

Detta belyser på tydligt de problem som uppstår när man ska översätta från engelska, som avstavar i stort sätt allt, till svenska där vi inte ska avstava för att vara språkligt korrekta. Orden blir långa och komplicerade och frågan är om man då ska lägga in bindestreck, vilket jag gjort ibland, eller låta bli.

Sen vill jag erkänna att min målsättning att gå igenom och översätta det som inte är översatt i Xfce 4.2.1 har tagit betydligt mer tid än jag trodde från början. Det verkar ju enkelt och det ser inte ut att vara så många ord vid en snabb koll men när man väl griper sig an det hela med ambitionen att göra en riktigt bra översättning till svenska, inte svengelska, så tar det tid. Sen har man ju ett Gentoosystem som man ska sköta om också och bara det är snudd på ett heltidsarbete när det ständigt dyker upp nya problem efter uppgraderingar. Så fan vet om jag blir klar med en komplett översättning an Xfce 4.2.1 före deadline.

----------

## kallamej

 *MagnusBerg wrote:*   

> Detta belyser på tydligt de problem som uppstår när man ska översätta från engelska, som avstavar i stort sätt allt, till svenska där vi inte ska avstava för att vara språkligt korrekta. Orden blir långa och komplicerade och frågan är om man då ska lägga in bindestreck, vilket jag gjort ibland, eller låta bli.

 

Skilj på av-

stav-

ning, hopskrivning och sär skrivning.  :Wink: 

----------

## martoni

Det finns början till en översättning av Gentoohandboken som jag jobbade med förra året - men pga sjukdom och för mycket arbete har legat nere ett tag. Om det finns intresse för att hjälpa till så hör gärna av er till mig på shieldfire [AT] gmail.com!

----------

## mandolin

 *MagnusBerg wrote:*   

>  *mandolin wrote:*    *inkazeus wrote:*   Detta är precis vad jag har letat 
> 
> efter. Tack så mycket Magnus Berg.
> 
> ska anmäla mig så snart min Gentoo
> ...

 

Ja, om det stått på en rad  :Wink: 

----------

## cato`

For norske oversettinger har skolelinux en fellesordliste for dataord: http://i18n.skolelinux.no/nb/Fellesordl.eng-no.html

----------

## beltazore

Finnes det en liste over hvilke programmer som faktisk trenger en oversettelse? Og hvis man skal begynne med dette trenger man en måte å få sammarbeidet på, slik at flere ikke gjør det samme!

----------

## cato`

Det er en liste over dokumentasjonsprosjektsammarbeid i første posten (selv om den har en liten feil angående nb (skift da med nb på slutten av lenken)

----------

## martoni

Kan meddela att x86 versionen av de svenska handböckerna (grundversionen samt 2005.0) är i stort sett klara.

Efter det är det de övriga arkitekturerna kvar att översätta - men vet inte hur lång tid det kan komma att ta.

Någon som är intresserad att hjälpa till? Maila mig på shieldfire -AT- gmail.com i så fall. Vad jag förstår kommer inte den svenska översättningen upp innan alla arkitekturspecifika sidor är översatta  :Sad: 

----------

